# Filtre spam sur compte free



## Arthemus (10 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iphone chez Orange.
J'ai paramétré un compte mail pour y lire mes mails qui viennent sur ma messagerie FREE que je consulte aussi depuis le mac.

J'ai aussi un compte gmail sur l'iphone.

A ma grande surprise, le compte gmail (qui fut le premier créé sur l'iphone) possède une boite pour les spams.
Et pas cele de FREE.

Savez-vous pourquoi je ne retrouve pas de boites à spam sur mon compte free alors que je l'ai pour mon compte gmail ?
J'ai regardé les réglages, je ne vois pas ...

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## drs (10 Mars 2010)

ton compte free est en imap ou en pop? S'il est en pop, pas de spams il me semble.


----------



## Arthemus (10 Mars 2010)

drs a dit:


> ton compte free est en imap ou en pop? S'il est en pop, pas de spams il me semble.



Il est en pop.
Mais je reçois des spam pourtant.

Sur mon mac j'ai bien une boite pour spam qui fonctionne...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2010)

bonjour
il y a erreur de section
 ca n'a rien à voir avec iphone -operateurs mais tout avec section internet puisqu'il s'agit de webmail

table d'orientation des  forums macg

ce fil sera déplacé ou fermé par un modo



ensuite comme tous les services email free a des 
-filtres antispam 
( ils sont même réglables par l'utilisateur)

-et par conséquent un dossier spam
( il suffit de regarder son interface webmail en ligne)

il est aussi très simple de chercher des réponses dans l'aide free
là
http://www.free.fr/assistance/
il suffit de taper ...spam dans leur recherche

et le réglage perso de filtres  
c'est là
http://mfilter.free.fr/antispam/


----------



## Arthemus (11 Mars 2010)

Je pense qu'on se comprend mal.

Je ne parle pas du webmail de Free, mais de l'iphone, dans lequel j'ai paramétré mon compte free que je consulte d'habitude avec mon mail.

Ainsi, sur mon iphone, j'ai deux comptes. Un compte Gmail piur lequel j'ai une boite à spam et un compte free sur lequel je n'ai pas de boite à spam. D'où mon étonnement.


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2010)

C'est parce que ton compte Free n'est pas en IMAP tout simplement.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2010)

la boite spam du compte en ligne ( qui chez free en ligne s'apelle junk) n'apparait pas sur les logiciels quelqu'ils soient ( thunderbird , Mail , outils iphonien)
car ils n'y a aucune raison!

je rappelle quand même que le filtre spam ou dossier spam  en ligne sert pour y mettre ce qu'on ne veut PAS recevoir ( les bloquer avant)
et ca n'a ren à voir avec un eventuel 2 è dossier de  selection d'indésirable ( selon les réglages APRES arrivée sur l'outil de lecture  de ce qu'il rapatrie, Mail , thunderbird etc)


en imap c'est autre chose
car en imap l'interface est le miroir de ce qu'il y a en ligne
(c'est même une de ses fonctions)


----------



## drs (12 Mars 2010)

Bon, ca me rassure, je n'avais pas tout compris à l'envers


----------



## Arthemus (12 Mars 2010)

gwen a dit:


> C'est parce que ton compte Free n'est pas en IMAP tout simplement.



Je ne comprends pas.

Mon compte free sur le mac est en pop et pourtant Mail du mac gère les spam.

Pourquoi ne puis-je pas faire la même chose avec le logiciel mail de l'iphone ?


----------



## drs (12 Mars 2010)

non le mac t'indique les mails qui sont potentiellement du spam. En pop, les spams véritables ne sont pas recus et sont bloqués sur le serveur, dans la boite spam.

Donc si tu prend tes mails en pop de ton iphone, tu n'auras pas les spams.


----------



## Arthemus (13 Mars 2010)

Ok. Vous avez compris que je ne suis pas au fait de ces subtilités !!!  Il n'empêche voyez vous comment je peux faire pour la même chose sur l iPhone que sur le mail du mac ?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2010)

c'est pas compliqué  à comprendre
sur le serveur
-reception
-autres dossiers
-dossier spam

dossier spam regroupant ce qui est bloqué dans les releves externes
(c'est son role)

dans un compte pop
arrivent les messages que le serveur juge légitimes
(donc PAS les spams)

en IMAP , par definition , c'est un miroir de l'interface en ligne
ce n'est pas une "relève"
donc on " voit" le dossier spam

--
ensuite tu as 2 solutions
passer en pop

ou garder l'imap mais en limitant ce que 'on voit

et coté gmail c'est très souple
il y a divers manieres de le faire
lire le long fil imap dans Mail ca te donnera les combines
commencer par la fin

( une des combines  simple c'est de demander à gmail de ne pas " montrer" spam 
ou même tant que tu y es ne pas montrer " All mail" ou tout autre label qui te sont inutiles sur iphone )
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/imap-pour-gmail-191038-13.html


----------



## wip (27 Mars 2012)

Vous répondez pas vraiment à ses intérrogations quand même...

Alors je pose la question: Pourquoi il y a un filtre "indésirable" sur Mac et pas sur IOS ??



Edit: Ah, tiens, je déterre


----------



## Arthemus (28 Mars 2012)

Merci de relancer car j'avais abandonné !


----------



## wip (28 Mars 2012)

Arthemus a dit:


> Merci de relancer car j'avais abandonné !


 Aparament, il y a pas de réponse à cette question simple :mouais:

Ou alors il y aurais un complot des spammeurs ?


----------



## arbaot (30 Mars 2012)

wip a dit:


> Vous répondez pas vraiment à ses intérrogations quand même...
> 
> Alors je pose la question: Pourquoi il y a un filtre "indésirable" sur Mac et pas sur IOS ??



en paraphrasant la pub 
 si il n'y a pas de filtre "indésirable" sur IOS
il n'y a pas de filtre "indésirable"...

donc la fonction est implemanté dans Mail d'OSX, mais  pas (encore) dans Mail d'iOs


----------

